# [Would] Canadians [be] denied entry into U.S. after timeshare foreclosure



## samedw (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi all,

This may have already been touched on in another thread but I'm wondering if it's possible for a non-U.S. citizen to be denied entry into the U.S. following a foreclosure on their timeshare property in the U.S. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 21, 2016)

Considering we have an open border, I don't see how a closed timeshare would bar a Canadian from entering the U.S.  How do you see that it would ever be an issue?

Wait - I just reread your post. Are you talking about a personal foreclosure, or the timeshare going into foreclosure? If it's personal, no. If it's the property, no. 

Dave


----------



## Slinger (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't see there ever being a situation in which Customs and Border Protection Office of Field Opperations (those in blue at the ports of entry) would ever run a credit report on someone applying for admission into the United States.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 21, 2016)

[Comment redacted to avoid violation of rules. ] :ignore:


----------



## geekette (Jun 21, 2016)

Anything is possible but I find this scenario to be unlikely enough to be of no concern.  It's hard to imagine how they would even have the data.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 21, 2016)

According to some - filing for bankruptcy is a strategic business move.-
when you own in Atlantic City .


----------

